# Detail Chisels from Lee Valley Tools



## Karson

Look nice. A great set of chisles. I assume that paring tenons would also be high on their list.


----------



## grovemadman

Yeah I was looking at those online recently. rumor has it you can use any veritas brand blade or chisel right from the package - no lapping or honing required.


----------



## rikkor

Now that looks like something to add to my "must have" list.


----------



## motthunter

i have been coveting those for a long time. Should have the cash soon.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have been considering something like this for working on dovetails but wondered if they could do the job.


----------



## logndog

I have the same set,and they are awesome. Right out of the box. I always wanted some quality chisels.I am happy with them. I like sorbys as well.and also use pfiel for carving.


----------



## robswork

To Tom or anyone who has these chisels, what is the size of these chisels? I have heard coments like hobby chisels and wonder about the size.


----------

